# Jesse went to the Bridge this afternoon



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

My little Jesse kitty, who never in his life did anything to hurt anyone, had to go through a bone marrow disease where he was weak and probably in pain for several days. He got a blood transfusion, which helped give him the strength to enjoy his last day, when we brought him home so he didn't have to be in that noisy vet hospital he hated so much. He spent this morning napping, with not much energy, and a vet came here around 1 PM to give him the injection. First he got a sedative, which had a painkiller in it, and he seemed so happy, wagging his tail, which made us think that he was probably in pain up until those last minutes.

My little Jesse baby, only three years old, is gone from me forever. He'll always live on in my heart.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Jesse was such a handsome boy. I am so sorry for your loss, Jill.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so so sorry for your loss Jill, he was such a beautiful boy


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Jill, I am so sorry for you loss. I lost my cat Vinnie, in June. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

RIP Jesse


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Jill, Jesse was a stunning cat, and he was obviously very loved by you. I am so sorry that you had to lose him. It is so very hard because when their pain stops, ours begins.

"I have decided to send you to a land free of pain not because I did not love you but because I loved you too much to force you to stay"


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I know how your heart is aching because Jesse was still a young cat. He's such a beautiful cat. Take comfort in knowing he was so loved by you. Its so sad, I know - we all know. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mommie of 2 (Sep 11, 2005)

What a gorgeous kitty! I am so sorry for your loss...My cat Kiki died like that a few years ago...he was in so much pain. We also had him pass away at home, warm and comfortable!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so, so sorry. (((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

His memory and the love he gave you will always be with you...and cherish all those pictures we have of our best buddies!

It's tough, but eventually you can (when you're ready) find another who will take over for Jesse. I know my Buster took over (in SPADES!) for the one I had lost. Shortly after I got Buster, one of the first things he did was visit where my other cat was buried...kind of like Scamper was telling him to take over for him!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a beautiful cat, I'm so sorry for your loss, hugs!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss...he was such a beautiful cat. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

He was so beautiful.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear your loss..
He was indeed a very beautiful kitty..


----------



## mdmenagerie (Nov 30, 2005)

I hope that with each day passing you can remember Jessie with a little less pain. It's clear how much he meant to you.


----------

